
‘A Smoking Gun’: Infectious Coronavirus Retrieved from Hospital Air - msmedes
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/11/health/coronavirus-aerosols-indoors.html
======
bookofjoe
>Viable SARS-CoV-2 in the air of a hospital room with COVID-19 patients

[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.08.03.20167395v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.08.03.20167395v1)

